# Anyone own a transfer pump for capspray?



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

I own a Capspray 105, when i spray a medium job, the paint in the 1 qt cup runs out fast, so i think its time to buy a new accessory, the remote cup is only 2 qt, so the paint will runs out fast as well, i think to buy the transfer pump, but there is a few information about it on the web, is anyone own a transfer pump and can tell me how does it works?

if the pump worth the price? ($400+)

where can i find a good deal for the pump?

Thanks a lot:notworthy:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

sha0546 said:


> I own a Capspray 105, when i spray a medium job, the paint in the 1 qt cup runs out fast, so i think its time to buy a new accessory, the remote cup is only 2 qt, so the paint will runs out fast as well, i think to buy the transfer pump, but there is a few information about it on the web, is anyone own a transfer pump and can tell me how does it works?
> 
> if the pump worth the price? ($400+)
> 
> ...


I own the transfer pump, but have yet to use it. I think I might test it out this coming week though, I have a good size job to do. So if I do I'll keep you updated.

From what I know it seems fairly simple. It's suppose to be powered by the capspray unit, has a infeed tube and and outfeed tube. It will keep the lines pressurized so when you pull the trigger the material actually comes out. Versus the cup where the air pressurizes the cup and forces the material up and out when you pull the trigger.


----------



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> I own the transfer pump, but have yet to use it. I think I might test it out this coming week though, I have a good size job to do. So if I do I'll keep you updated.
> 
> From what I know it seems fairly simple. It's suppose to be powered by the capspray unit, has a infeed tube and and outfeed tube. It will keep the lines pressurized so when you pull the trigger the material actually comes out. Versus the cup where the air pressurizes the cup and forces the material up and out when you pull the trigger.


Thanks woodcoyote!

I will be happy if you can take some photos of the pump during the job?

How much you payed for the pump?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

sha0546 said:


> Thanks woodcoyote!
> 
> I will be happy if you can take some photos of the pump during the job?
> 
> How much you payed for the pump?



Yeah I'll try to do so. I think I paid around $400 for it. I'd have to look again at the ticket.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've only used mine once. I had trouble priming the pump correctly, or I lost prime when the inlet hose which is stiff moved, and it was a total PITA. I usually end up filling the cup 2-3 times per coat of whatever I'm spraying, but it's a lot easier than cleaning up the hose for the transfer pump. That being said, if I could get it figured out and running smooth it would be nice to have the freedom of not having a quart cup. Shot the second coat on a kitchen cabinet job yesterday, and yes it gets tiring holding a cup gun for a long time.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Damon T said:


> I've only used mine once. I had trouble priming the pump correctly, or I lost prime when the inlet hose which is stiff moved, and it was a total PITA. I usually end up filling the cup 2-3 times per coat of whatever I'm spraying, but it's a lot easier than cleaning up the hose for the transfer pump. That being said, if I could get it figured out and running smooth it would be nice to have the freedom of not having a quart cup. Shot the second coat on a kitchen cabinet job yesterday, and yes it gets tiring holding a cup gun for a long time.


Hell yeah it does! I had to do just over 600 square feet of T&G, AFTER, it was put up with the quart cup. Talk about sucking my arm and neck was sore. :thumbdown:


----------



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

So i understand that the pump is expansive and inefficient...


​ Maybe the pump requires experience and after a few times of using it become easier
OR NOT

Anyway the cup problem needs to be solved, the paint runs out quickly, heavy to hold, and hard to reach some area...

The best solution will be a 1 Gallon remote cup, but there is no such cup like that


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I think if I use the pump a few more times it will get easier. I'm sure most of my probs were operator error. The hose did take a long time to clean, but oh well. I'm almost more inclined to get an AAA at that point instead of the transfer pump, of course that would mean spending another $2K. I'm learning though that good tools don't cost you money they make you money.


----------



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree that good tools make you money, and makes your job easier.
I never save money on tools!

I think about buying AAA as well, the Capspray is only to small and medium job

But anyway i guess that its harder to clean the AAA after spraying oil base paint
Than the Capspray.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

sha0546 said:


> But anyway i guess that its harder to clean the AAA after spraying oil base paint
> Than the Capspray.


Very true, especially the material in the line, not just the internals of the unit. 

I find that the AAA that I have (graco 395) puts out a lot of material even if it's dialed down. For me it's almost impossible to do staining with it because it puts out so much material. I have to resort to my HVLP unit when I stain.

I do use the 395 in airless mode to spray the material on so that I can wipe it off. I have yet to use the AAA for clear coats, but I think I might end up doing that, especially for doors.

If you paint I could see it being useful for fine finish PAINT spraying in the air mode.


----------

